# Where have the sparrows gone?



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

We are noticing a complete lack of sparrows on our patch up here. Very unusual.

Anybody else noticed this disappearance? 

Alex...


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We still have them

Our house is covered in ivy 
They nest there

We keep bird feeders topped up

The sparrow hawk visits 

Eats one or two

Belligerent little monsters

The blackbirds share the garden

Few other birds enter 

Aldra


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

http://www.rspb.org.uk/discoverandenjoynature/discoverandlearn/birdwatch/results.aspx

Steve


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well we are boosting the numbers

We have loads of the cheeky sparrows
Soon it will be difficult to walk with the young ones

Makes shadows day chasing them

They are totally indifferent to him
They do however keep other birds away

They are not friendly to other small birds
Still I'll settle for the sparrows 
I still have the blackbirds 
Aldra


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank goodness. We enjoy the sparrows too and they have simply disappeared here.

Very good to hear that this could be quite local. Although we were down in Ferry meadows CC site a few weeks ago and the count was very low there too.

Only spotted one! 

My eyes are peeled... 

Many thanks folks. I feel quite relieved,

Al' ....


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

We haven't had sparrows down here for several years. 
Lots in Spain though, sensible little chaps!


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

And tree sparrows are an even bigger worry. Very seldom see those now days.

Steve


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Absolutely loads here.....

sadly we have got to shut our free-range hens in for a month from next Monday, and cover the run area so that wild birds (including the many tree sparrows) cannot get in to the run and the hens food has to be put inside their house to deny access to all wild birds....

WHY?

As a measure to reduce/block/restrict/control avian flu - these measures (plus a lot of bio-security mean
sures) are being imposed throughout France by the National Government and ALL hens are being controlled as well as ducks - which around here means that thousands of ducks are being slaughtered as they cannt be kept indoors.

So "Magret de canard" will feature on the menu of very many restaurants for the next few weeks I am sure....

France is tackling the problem in a similar way to the UL tackling of Foot and Mouth - but so far no-one has mentioned any form of compensation........

Neither of our hens are going to be happy at being restricted in this way......

Dave


----------

